
World’s First ‘Floating City’ For Tech Startups - stevefink
http://designtaxi.com/news/352488/World-s-First-Floating-City-For-Tech-Startups/
======
ColinWright
There's been some discussions of similar (or identical) ideas:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=194028> 29 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462278> 26 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830122> 33 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3219747> no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3286693> 86 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3347468> 39 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3702070> 99 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3948126> 1 comment

